# Has anyone had a problem with temper?



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Food aggression is something you need to start training on from the moment you bring the little one home. Not all dogs are equally predisposed but thats the only thing I've dealt with regarding Lucky and he's around yowling unstable kids all the time with no temper issues. The food aggression has been a very workable thing for me.

I think that its important to establish yourself as the boss and controller of all things early also. All dogs will snarl if they think themselves leaders and expect to try to keep the position. Bringing up dogs aren't a whole lot different then bringing up kids. sometimes you need to put them in there place for there own good, and its easier when they are little pups.

My Golden has extremely debatable breeding and he is a docile guy but that didn't mean he didn't need some training and communication to help him understand where he was in the "pack' status.


You don't have your little one home yet do you?


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Lexie is a very "nervous" dog. Those are the most dangerous IMO. When my now husband first moved down here from Columbus, she hated him because he took her side of the bed LOL I worked 3rd shift at the time and actually slept in the family room downstairs because #1 it was cool, #2 no kids. He came downstairs and called for Lexie so he could let her outside. She growled at him and the hair on the back of her neck raised for absolutely no reason. She had been laying right beside me. She's always right with me. That scared me. She has also bit my 11 year old son when she was sitting beside him and he was petting her. She was fine then all of a sudden she turned and put her mouth on his arm not breaking the skin but a warning. Those are my 2 issues I've had with her in the last 5 years. She is much better now but I don't trust her alone without me around. That's why I get so upset when you hear people say things such as "pitballs or rottweilers are the worst for turning on people" not true. I think it can happen in any breed. Lexie is a perfect example of that. Never trust any animal that is nervous until the issue is resolved. Lexie's isn't yet even though it's been 2 years with no problems. I just would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Lexie's mom is right -- any breed can show unwanted behaviors such as you describe. A reputable breeder will breed for good temperment. After that, a lot of it depends on the dog's training, experiences and environment. Dogs that are scared or teased, for example, can exhibit mistrust and may snarl. 

When you get your puppy, please DON'T confuse their playful snarling, growling, biting etc. with aggression! Those are all teaching opportunities.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Good point brandysmom. I got Lexie when i was "dog stupid" I've learned so much and do thing so differently now. I wish i had thought of getting online to get more information while she was a pup.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> Good point brandysmom. I got Lexie when i was "dog stupid" I've learned so much and do thing so differently now. I wish i had thought of getting online to get more information while she was a pup.


I found about golden retriever forums 7 years after getting our first golden! Had I known what I know now, I also would have done some things differently. 

I thought I was a dog person after having owned a shih tzu, for crying out loud.:doh:


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> One of the reasons we love GR's is that we have never heard of one having a problem with temper, we know that they can have an attitude but has anyone had a GR that has bite, snarled, or wanted to fight with other dogs/people for no reason?


Rescue agencies are filled with goldens who bite/snarl/fight. In my opinion, no breed is immune. Of course, in a lot of those cases the bad behaviors were brought on by mistreatment/bad training, but that's not always true. Just like in human kids, there are differences in personalities, and you have to work with what you get. Some goldens are laid-back and easy-going, while others are more dominant and wild. It's important to establish your leadership right from the beginning, especially with the dominant types who are going to try to challenge you. I know in our minds we think, "I'll just love my puppy and he will love me back and be so sweet," but it's not usually that simple.


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm not an expert but would agree that it's important to clearly establish that aggressive/possessive behavior is flat-out unacceptable and that there will be consequences. Too often I see people sternly say NO but don't do anything to stop the behavior. And, reinforcement is ongoing and adjustments are constantly necessary; they may love us but they will test us every opportunity. Bentley's an easy-going guy, usually gentle and submissive, but once in awhile, he gets obstinant and deliberately misbehaves as if to say, "what are you gonna do about it?" Then he finds out.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brandy's Mom said:


> Dogs that are scared or teased, for example, can exhibit mistrust and may snarl.


My 15 year old son, Ricky, teases Samson (well, he teases everybody), and he's he only kid who's be snapped at. We've worked a lot on him stopping the teasing and Samson trusting him......


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

*Nilif*

I agree with everything everyone has said. And you're completely ahead of the game by learning so much before you get your puppy. I too was a pre-forum dog owner, lol. And I had to learn a lot by trial and error. 

I don't think any breed of dog is predisposed to being aggressive in that they attack people, bite, etc. But some dogs breeds are more aggressive in that they are pushy, demanding, etc. My terrier is a perfect example. They're just bred to be hard headed. Goldens are not. That doesn't mean there are not hard headed goldens and that doesn't mean you won't find golden who do bite and do behave aggressively. Sometimes out of fear and sometimes out of dominance. 

I believe that if you raise your puppy with lots of love AND consistent, fair leaderships she is going to be fine. One behavior theory that I really like and makes a lot of sense to me is called NILIF- "Nothing in life is free." Google NILIF and you'll get tons of reading material on it. Here's a good overview.  It's a good start. I can't wait until you get your puppy and you can share all sorts of pictures about her!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

I agree with everyone here but I do also think it is a breeding issue. I love Lexie. She's never been teased or played with in an aggressive manner. I bought her from a so called breeder which honestly was a backyard breeder. I was puppy stupid and breeding stupid. My dogs are my life just like my kids and husband. So to say it's a mistreated issue is not always the case. You live and learn.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't think any dog is too old for training--even though the training is more to teach us to be the leader of the pack. 

Cesar did a show on this before too--when dogs become possessive of their owners. You do need to talk to a local professional that can give you some feedback and good advice since you should be able to trust your dog with your family and your cats etc.


----------

